# Northwave Striker SBS shoes, anyone wearing them?



## jasper9 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm looking for a new pair of kicks these days. I'm hoping to find a XC race shoe but also has durable enough thread to hold up to epic ride Hike-a-Bikes. What do you think - do these fit the bill? My new Sidi Spider's are totally shredding the soft replaceable threads after a ride or two.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm a Northwave shoe fan, been wearing for a while now. The soles on my recent purchase, NW Razers are stiff but the tread seems as durable as the last three pairs of Northwaves I've had. Good traction sole but the carbon shank is stiff. Wouldn't be so comfy on extended hike-a-bikes.

I thought about trying out Sidi Spiders but I ultimately chose another pair of NWs. I've been satisfied with every pair I've had.


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

*also interested...*

I need a new pair of shoes. Loved my Dragons, but after years of service I broke both base plates in one crash. My feet have changed, and now I need a higher volume / wider pair. The Sidi Mega are ok, but I need half sizing and Sidi does not offer the mega in the Spider or the Dragons.

I tried on a pair of the Giro's and they were a joke. Unless they have revised the construction from early shipments you better have a pencil of a foot to even consider them. I was bummed because I was very optimistic.

I'd love to try a pair of Gearne shoes, but the distribution is extremely limited. No Joy in Colorado so far.

Most importantly I want a high end shoe with some decent rubber underfoot. Bullet proof plastic is a f'n hazard, 99% of all MTB shoes are a joke. I just don't understand why more MTB shoe companies don't see this hole in the market.

So I've been checking out the Striker and the Razor. I love the Razor's sole but I detest white with unchecked passion. I was not able to try them on. Maybe I can get over the white.....ugh. I was able to try on the Striker, gotta say I was impressed. I'd like to see a softer sole and some rubber on the arch for a missed pedal / cleat interface, but overall not a bad shoe.

I'd love to hear some feedback on the Striker or Razor. Specifically on the soles ability to deal with rocky hike a bike climbs / Colorado / all day rides etc. Traction and durability, etc.

Cheers,

Porch


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

*...*

bump...


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Bringing this thread back since I'm looking for wider shoes as well....I've got the Shimano SH-M161G shoes and they are a bit too narrow for my foot....I've also got a new pair of the Pearl Izumi X-Alp enduro II's and they are just too small...I'm usualy a 45 and they are too short and also seem a bit tight...Eventually I'll find a great shoe that fits the bill for endurance riding and hike-a-bike...


----------



## jasper9 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've really liked these Strikers for the past month BUT just recently they broke on me during an all day epic. Luckily, I had some zip ties in my emergency pack that got me going.

I've read people having problems with the buckle. My issue isn't the buckle but on the OTHER side where the plastic piece attaches to the shoe. Some how the stitching was just sheered off - I must have just perfectly slipped during a mount and got a chainring in there inbetween the plastic and the shoe. about 30 mins later the stiching failed enough to lose all tension in the strap. I was at the furtherst point from home too - would have been a long walk back to civilization without the zip ties!

anyways, I have an email into their warranty people to hopefully make it right. Only a month old......


----------



## FastrThanU (May 28, 2011)

JASPER 
are they a wide standard or narrow shoe? ive been looking at these.. have ridin sidi dominators for 15 years.... any other complaints??


----------



## hoss.pivot (Apr 3, 2011)

I just bought a pair of strikers. I'm nervous because I just saw the toe vent and its got to be a potential weak point. I'm pretty tough on shoes so will get back to you in a week or so for the short-term verdict. I've never owned anything since Shimano, so will be interesting to compare to Northwave.


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

the striker looks like a nice shoe, no experience with it, interested in hearing more reviews. I have been riding the Lizard Pros for 5+ years, replaced first pair after 3 years tore a gash in the side. On the 2nd pair now for just over 2 yrs. I just love the fit, they are very light weight but the mesh toe has some tears, def a weak point, but they are fully functional. For $75-$80, I'm content, since the fit is so right on for me.


----------



## eurotruck (Oct 13, 2011)

*Striker SBS Sizing*

For those of you that have previously worn Sidi, do the Northwave Striker shoes run smaller or similar in size to Sidi?

I've read that the NW shoes run a size smaller. Can anyone confirm?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## hoss.pivot (Apr 3, 2011)

hoss.pivot said:


> I just bought a pair of strikers. I'm nervous because I just saw the toe vent and its got to be a potential weak point. I'm pretty tough on shoes so will get back to you in a week or so for the short-term verdict. I've never owned anything since Shimano, so will be interesting to compare to Northwave.


One month later, the shoes are comfy (I have a wide size 13 foot and they fit perfectly) and light and feel nice to ride in.

The areas around the buckle and strap seem a little worn already. Will see how they go. Overall, I'm happy with the purchase.


----------



## huckit (Oct 13, 2011)

the northwave aerlite sbs are some great shoes. they are super comfortable, tough, stiff, and light. perfect for racing and all day epics


----------



## karim1968 (Jan 13, 2009)

yes and no!
on some models, they run small 
on the striker they are normal.... quite comfi too


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Bumping an old thread.

I have the Northwave Rebel and the width is good for me. Is the Striker Carbon 5 the same sizing and just as wide?


----------

